# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Αντισταση για ηχεια

## rfc

Καλησπερα σε ολους

Σε ενα σετ ηχειων θελω αν αυξησω την αντισταση του ενος εκ των τριων μεγαφωνων που εχει, διοτι ακουγεται πιο πολυ απο τα αλλα επειδη ειναι αλλαγμενα και με αλλη αντισταση (μικροτερη). Το μεγαφωνο ομως ειναι 200W με συνεπεια να μη μπορω να βαλω καποια αντισταση οπως αυτων που βαζουν στα tweeters.

Μπορω με συρμα kanhal?

Τι τροποι υπαρχουν? Θελω να το ανεβασω απο 1 εως 4 Ohms. Στα ψιλοτυφλα και με το αυτι θα παω.

Τι τροποι υπαρχουν?

To μεγαφωνο ειναι full range , με ενσωματωμενο tweeter δλδ, αν παιζει ρολο αυτο.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπερα σε ολους
> 
> Σε ενα σετ ηχειων θελω αν αυξησω την αντισταση του ενος εκ των τριων μεγαφωνων που εχει, διοτι ακουγεται πιο πολυ απο τα αλλα επειδη ειναι αλλαγμενα και με αλλη αντισταση (μικροτερη). Το μεγαφωνο ομως ειναι 200W με συνεπεια να μη μπορω να βαλω καποια αντισταση οπως αυτων που βαζουν στα tweeters.
> 
> Μπορω με συρμα kanhal?
> 
> Τι τροποι υπαρχουν? Θελω να το ανεβασω απο 1 εως 4 Ohms. Στα ψιλοτυφλα και με το αυτι θα παω.
> 
> Τι τροποι υπαρχουν?
> ...



Ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να μειώσεις την ένταση λέγεται Balance και φυσικά με το αυτί θα κάνεις την ρύθμιση.

----------


## IRF

Για να μην μπλέξεις με θέρμανση της αντίστασης ισχύος, να έβαζες πυκνωτές-πηνία, όμως δημιουργούν «κοψίματα» συχνοτήτων.Ή και με χρήση μετασχηματιστή με σιδηροπυρήνα σε σειρά για να αυξήσεις τη σύνθετη αντίσταση.Επίσης η προσθήκη λάμπας αυτοκινήτου έχει κινδύνους υπερθέρμανσης.

----------


## rfc

Αλλες ιδεες εφαρμοσιμες?

----------


## ezizu

Θεωρώ πως πρέπει βασικά να δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες, όσο αφορά τα μεγάφωνα και τα ηχεία γενικότερα και αν μπορείς να ανέβαζες κάποιες φωτογραφίες.

Για να έχουν τα δυο ηχεία σε ένα στερεοφωνικό σύστημα, την ίδια θεωρητικά (γιατί πάντα θα υπάρχουν, έστω και πάρα πάρα πολύ μικρές, αποκλίσεις, λόγω π.χ. ανοχών των εξαρτημάτων του crossover κ.ο.κ. που πιθανών να μην είναι καν ακουστές) απόδοση (όσο αφορά ένταση, χροιά κ.ο.κ.), θα πρέπει να είναι ακριβώς ίδια (όσο αφορά καμπίνα, μεγάφωνα, crossover κ.λ.π.) .
Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις πως και στην περίπτωσή σου, ότι και να κάνεις, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να έχουν ίδια  απόδοση τα δυο ηχεία,από την στιγμή που μιλάμε για δυο διαφορετικά μεγάφωνα, στα δυο ηχεία αντίστοιχα.
Η διαφορά μεταξύ των δυο μεγαφώνων, δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με την ονομαστική αντίσταση τους και την ηχητική ένταση/απόδοσή  τους (πιθανών λόγω της διαφορετικής αντίστασης τους και όχι μόνο βέβαια) αλλά πιθανότατα και με :
1) την διαφορετική καμπύλη απόκρισης συχνοτήτων,
2) την διαφορετική καμπύλη σύνθετης αντίστασης σε σχέση με την συχνότητα,
3) την διαφορετική ευαισθησία
4) τα διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά (thiele&small) των μεγαφώνων  
κ.ο.κ.
Οπότε θεωρώ ότι και αντίσταση να βάλεις σε σειρά με το ένα μεγάφωνο, ώστε να έχουν θεωρητικά παρόμοια ονομαστική αντίσταση τα δυο ηχεία, πάλι θα υπάρχουν διαφορές, λόγω των παραπάνω.
Μην παραλείπουμε το γεγονός ότι το ένα ηχείο "φοράει" woofer μεγάφωνο για τις χαμηλές συχνότητες, ενώ στο άλλο τοποθετήθηκε,στην θέση του μεγαφώνου χαμηλών συχνοτήτων, ένα full range μεγάφωνο με ενσωματωμένο tweeter (αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά, βάσει αυτού : *"To μεγαφωνο ειναι full range , με ενσωματωμενο tweeter" * που αναφέρεται στο πρώτο ποστ).
Επομένως, αν είναι όντως έτσι,  μιλάμε για δυο τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα.
Άρα για να μπορέσουν τα δυο ηχεία να <<πλησιάζουν>> , έστω ακουστικά, μεταξύ τους, πέρα της μείωσης της ηχητικής έντασης-απόδοσης του μεγαφώνου χαμηλών που συζητείται, θα πρέπει να απομονωθεί και το ενσωματωμένο tweeter από το  μεγάφωνο full range, επειδή και αυτό με την σειρά του δημιουργεί οπωσδήποτε διαφορά στην ηχητική ένταση-απόδοση μεταξύ των δυο ηχείων .
Πέρα αυτών θα πρέπει πιθανών να σχεδιαστεί άλλο croosover  κ.ο.κ. που προϋποθέτει και αυτό κάποιο κόστος.
Διερωτώμαι, είναι τόσο απαγορευτικό το κόστος αγοράς ενός ίδιου μεγαφώνου χαμηλών, (ώστε να είναι πρακτικά ίδια τα δυο ηχεία), χωρίς να προβείς σε διάφορες αλχημείες, (με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα) ;

Ένας τρόπος  να ισοσταθμίσεις την ηχητική ένταση - απόδοση των δύο ηχείων, είναι η (λογική) χρήση του ρυθμιστικού balance, όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, αλλά και πάλι, στην περίπτωσή σου, πιστεύω ότι ίσως ακουστικά να προσαρμοστούν κάπως τα μεγάφωνα χαμηλών συχνοτήτων (όσο αφορά την ηχητική ένταση - απόδοση) αλλά  σίγουρα θα έχουν διαφορά πλέων, τα μεγάφωνα υψηλών συχνοτήτων, άρα και κατ' επέκταση  η ηχητική ένταση - απόδοση των υψηλών συχνοτήτων, μεταξύ των δυο ηχείων. Οπότε πάλι θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Αν δεν μπουν ίδια μεγάφωνα στα δυο ηχεία, θεωρώ πως είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο, έως απίθανο, να ταιριάξουν τα δυο ηχεία μεταξύ τους, όσο αφορά την ηχητική ένταση - απόδοση σε σχέση πάντα με την συχνοτική απόκρισή τους.
Η άποψή μου φιλικά.

----------


## rfc

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις αλλα δε νομιζω οτι εχετε κατανοησει το θεμα μου, 

Μιλαω να αυξησω την αντισταση ενος μεγαφωνου full range εναντι των 2 αλλων (tweeter - woofer πανω σε crossover) μεσα στο ιδιο ηχειο και οχι εναντι του αλλου ηχειου. Εν ολιγοις το συγκεκριμενο μεγαφωνο παιζει πιο δυνατα λογω ωμικης εναντι των 2 αλλων μεγαφωνων του ιδιου ηχειου.

Πιστευω να εγινα πιο κατανοητος τωρα.

----------


## ezizu

> Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις αλλα δε νομιζω οτι εχετε κατανοησει το θεμα μου, 
> 
> Μιλαω να αυξησω την αντισταση ενος μεγαφωνου full range εναντι των 2 αλλων (tweeter - woofer πανω σε crossover) μεσα στο ιδιο ηχειο και οχι εναντι του αλλου ηχειου. Εν ολιγοις το συγκεκριμενο μεγαφωνο παιζει πιο δυνατα λογω ωμικης εναντι των 2 αλλων μεγαφωνων του ιδιου ηχειου.
> 
> Πιστευω να εγινα πιο κατανοητος τωρα.



Άρα το "μεγάφωνο full range με το ενσωματωμένο tweeter" όπως γράφεις στο πρώτο ποστ, έχει αντικαταστήσει κάποιο midrange μεγάφωνο,που υπήρχε στο ηχείο, σωστά κατάλαβα ;
Αν είναι όντως έτσι, θα πρέπει αρχικά να ξανά υπολογιστεί το φίλτρο στο crossover που αφορά το midrange (και τις μεσαίες συχνότητες) . 
Αυτό πρέπει να γίνει οπωσδήποτε, εφόσον άλλαξε η ονομαστική αντίσταση του μεγαφώνου (π.χ από 8Ω έγινε 4Ω) και κατά συνέπεια άλλαξαν και η συχνότητες αποκοπής του φίλτρου , οπότε πρέπει  να αλλάξουν απαραίτητα τιμές και εξαρτήματα του φίλτρου.

Το ότι ακούγεται πιο δυνατά το full range μεγάφωνο, από το woofer και το tweeter του ηχείου, δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με την ονομαστική αντίσταση του μεγαφώνου full range,αλλά και με την ευαισθησία του. 

Όπως αναφέρω και στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου,(αν βέβαια έχω καταλάβει σωστά), θα πρέπει να απομονωθεί και το ενσωματωμένο tweeter που υπάρχει στο full range μεγάφωνο. 
Το full range είναι κάποιο μεγάφωνο αυτοκινήτου;

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως, θεωρώ πως θα πάρεις πιο συγκεκριμένες και σωστές απαντήσεις στο θέμα σου,από τα μέλη του forum, αν δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες και ανεβάσεις κάποιες φωτογραφίες (ηχείου,μεγαφώνων, crossover κ.λ.π.).

----------


## AKHS

Είχα κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με σένα, ένα από τα ηχεία ακουγόταν περισσότερο λόγο μεγαλύτερης ευαισθησίας και η λύση ήταν να κατεβεί η ευαισθησία του στο ίδιο επίπεδο με τα άλλα
http://www.erseaudio.com/L-Pad-Attenuation
Δοκίμασε αυτό τον υπολογιστή εξασθένισης το μόνο που χρειάζεται να βάλεις είναι τα Ω του ηχείου και την επιθυμητή πτώση των db που χρειάζεσαι για να έρθουν στα ίσια τα ηχεία σου και θα σου υπολογίσει της αντιστάσεις που πρέπει να βάλεις μία σε σειρά και μία παράλληλα με το ηχείο σου 
Σε μένα δούλεψε μια χαρά

----------


## rfc

H ευαισθησια των μεγαφωνων ειναι πανω κατω η ιδια απο οσο ειχαι δει. 89db ηταν ολα, το θεμα μου προκυπτει καθαρα απο την ωμικη αντισταση. Δε θελω να απομονωσω το tweeter στο full range διοτι ο ηχος γενικως ειναι πολυ καλος. Oυτε επεμβασεις στο croossover. Απλα θελω να το "χαμηλωσω" λιγο

H λυση που προτεινει ο φιλος AKHΣ απο πανω φαινεται πιο ιδανικη αλλα το μεγαφωνο ειναι 200W. Πως θα μπορεσω να βρω αντιστασεις? 

Τη λυση του συρματος kanhal την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να μου πει αν δουλευει σαν αντισταση?

----------


## nick1974

Το κανθαλ ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως αντισταση οπως κι η χρωμονικελινη οπως οτιδηποτε, αλλα δε καταλαβαινω γιατι να κολλας στα υλικα... 
Το προβλημα ειναι να βρεις τις σωστες τιμες κι οχι το υλικο που θα βαλεις.
Υποθετω επειδη δε γνωριζεις που να βρεις αντιστασεις ισχυος σκεφτεσαι το κανθαλ επειδη το βρισκεις ευκολα σε καταστηματα ειδων ητ.
Αντιστασεις ισχυος μπορεις να βρεις σε μαγαζια που φτιαχνουν αντιστασεις οπως μπορεις να βρεις και χρωμονικελινη η κανθαλ (σε καλυτερη τιμη απο κει που παιρνεις βεβαιως) και αλλα υλικα κατασκευης αντιστασεων οπως και κεραμικα τουμπα και να τις φτιαξεις μονος σου
Τωρα που ειναι αυτα τα μαγαζια, μονο Πειραια ξερω (τον Οικονομου στη 2ας Μεραρχιας που συνεργαζομαι χρονια) αλλα υπαρχουν παντου αν ψαξεις (τωρα θυμηθηκα ειναι κι ενας Κολλιας στην Αθηνα, δε θυμαμαι περιοχη και οδο γιατι τον ειχα βρει οταν ο Οικονομου ηταν κλειστος για καλοκαιρι και ηθελα κατι αντιστασεις ισχυος).


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sakisr

Μια συμβουλη που δινω χρονια σε φιλους που ασχολουνται ειτε με PA ειτε απλα με μουσικη ειναι οταν καιγεται κατι απο ενα σετ ηχειων να αλλαζουμε ή επισκευαζουμε και το διδυμο του ωστε να μην υπαρχει διαφορα στο ακουσμα και επισης τα χαρακτηριστικα των αντικαταστασεων να ανταποκρινονται οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο στο παλιο.
Φυσικα επισης το ιδιο ισχυει και σε περιπτωση επισκευης κορνας ή γουφερ που επισης επηρεαζεται το ακουσμα.

----------


## ezizu

> Είχα κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με σένα, ένα από τα ηχεία ακουγόταν περισσότερο λόγο μεγαλύτερης ευαισθησίας και η λύση ήταν να κατεβεί η ευαισθησία του στο ίδιο επίπεδο με τα άλλα
> http://www.erseaudio.com/L-Pad-Attenuation
> Δοκίμασε αυτό τον υπολογιστή εξασθένισης το μόνο που χρειάζεται να βάλεις είναι τα Ω του ηχείου και την επιθυμητή πτώση των db που χρειάζεσαι για να έρθουν στα ίσια τα ηχεία σου και θα σου υπολογίσει της αντιστάσεις που πρέπει να βάλεις μία σε σειρά και μία παράλληλα με το ηχείο σου 
> Σε μένα δούλεψε μια χαρά









> H ευαισθησια των μεγαφωνων ειναι πανω κατω η ιδια απο οσο ειχαι δει. 89db ηταν ολα, το θεμα μου προκυπτει καθαρα απο την ωμικη αντισταση. Δε θελω να απομονωσω το tweeter στο full range διοτι ο ηχος γενικως ειναι πολυ καλος. Oυτε επεμβασεις στο croossover. Απλα θελω να το "χαμηλωσω" λιγο
> 
> H λυση που προτεινει ο φιλος AKHΣ απο πανω φαινεται πιο ιδανικη αλλα το μεγαφωνο ειναι 200W. Πως θα μπορεσω να βρω αντιστασεις? 
> 
> Τη λυση του συρματος kanhal την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να μου πει αν δουλευει σαν αντισταση?



Άκη πολύ σωστά όλα αυτά που γράφεις. Ο εξασθενητής με τις αντιστάσεις (l-pad) όμως, χρησιμοποιείται  συνήθως σε κόρνες - tweeter,  όπου η ισχύς είναι σαφώς μικρότερη. Στην περίπτωση του ο Δημήτρης (rfc), αναφέρει 200W ισχύ, οπότε οι αντιστάσεις θα πρέπει να είναι μεγάλης ισχύος.
Μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι από την στιγμή που άλλαξε η αντίσταση του μεγαφώνου, θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν τιμές και εξαρτήματα του φίλτρου για τις μεσαίες συχνότητες, επειδή οι συχνότητες αποκοπής - διέλευσης του φίλτρου έχουν αλλάξει . '
Άρα και το κόστος της όλης μετατροπής δεν θα είναι μηδαμινό  . Για αυτό τον λόγο ρώτησα σε προηγούμενο ποστ, τι κόστος μπορεί να έχει το κανονικό μεγάφωνο midrange. 

Θεωρώ πως τα ηχεία δεν πρέπει να είναι κάποια πολύ ακριβά. Αυτό το συμπεραίνω με την λογική ότι τα ακριβά ηχεία, κάποιος τα αγοράζει γνωρίζοντας την ποιότητά - απόδοσή τους και λογικά δεν θα έμπαινε στην διαδικασία να κάνει διάφορες αλχημείες και μετατροπές στο περίπου. 
Βάσει λοιπών όλων των προηγούμενων, ίσως να συμφέρει να αγοράσει καινούργιο midrange παρά να μπει στην όλη διαδικασία μετατροπών, με περίπου αποτελέσματα.

Εκτός αν αυτό που είναι σημαντικό είναι απλά να παίζει στο περίπου το ηχείο.......... οπότε όλα αυτά που έχω γράψει δεν έχουν καμία σημασία. 
Φιλικά.

----------


## radiofonias

Δημήτρη καλημέρα επειδη δεν ξεμπερδευτηκα ισως ειναι πρωί πες μας.
Εχεις δυο τρίδρομα ηχεία σε ενα εκ των οποίων άλλαξες το mid?
Και έβαλες ένα ιδιας διαμέτρου το οποίο έχει πάνω και tweeter?
Αν είναι έτσι κόψε το το ενα συρματάκι που οδηγεί το tweeter και θα ερθει κάπως η κατάσταση.
Επίσης δώσε μας κάποια στοιχεια -φωτο της μαρκας των ηχείων.
Mid που παίζει 200W? πρακτικά  μιλάς για ηχείο που αντέχει 500-800W τουλάχιστον δηλαδή γομάρια καμπίνας 300-400 λίτρων για PA
Ελπίζω πως είναι έτσι αλλιώς κάτι δεν πάει καλα. Περιμένουμε φωτο ή τουλάχιστον μάρκα  και  μοντελο.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Δημήτρη καλημέρα επειδη δεν ξεμπερδευτηκα ισως ειναι πρωί πες μας.
> Εχεις δυο τρίδρομα ηχεία σε ενα εκ των οποίων άλλαξες το mid?
> Και έβαλες ένα ιδιας διαμέτρου το οποίο έχει πάνω και tweeter?
> Αν είναι έτσι κόψε το το ενα συρματάκι που οδηγεί το tweeter και θα ερθει κάπως η κατάσταση.
> Επίσης δώσε μας κάποια στοιχεια -φωτο της μαρκας των ηχείων.
> Mid που παίζει 200W? πρακτικά  μιλάς για ηχείο που αντέχει 500-800W τουλάχιστον δηλαδή γομάρια καμπίνας 300-400 λίτρων για PA
> Ελπίζω πως είναι έτσι αλλιώς κάτι δεν πάει καλα. Περιμένουμε φωτο ή τουλάχιστον μάρκα  και  μοντελο.




Με το συγνώμη Γιώργο αλλά ΔΕΝ θα έρθει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ η αντίσταση αν κόψει το συρματάκι του tweeter .Ο λόγος είναι ότι στα tweeter πάντα παρεμβάλετε πυκνωτής οπότε το tweeter δεν παίρνει καθόλου μέρος στην συνολική ωμική τιμή του ηχείου.


Αυτό που εγώ τελικά κατάλαβα είναι ότι ξεφωνίζει το Full Range και από μεσαίες και από υψηλές συχνότητες και προσπαθεί ο φίλος να του κόψει ισχύ. Η γνώμη μου είναι η αντικατάσταση του συγκεκριμένου μεγαφώνου μιας και δεν έχει καμία δουλειά ένα μεγάφωνο Full Range σε ένα τρίδρομο ηχείο.

----------

mikemtb (30-01-17)

----------


## ezizu

> Με το συγνώμη Γιώργο αλλά ΔΕΝ θα έρθει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ η αντίσταση αν κόψει το συρματάκι του tweeter ._Ο λόγος είναι ότι στα tweeter πάντα παρεμβάλετε πυκνωτής οπότε το tweeter δεν παίρνει καθόλου μέρος στην συνολική ωμική τιμή του ηχείου._
> 
> 
> Αυτό που εγώ τελικά κατάλαβα είναι ότι ξεφωνίζει το Full Range και από μεσαίες και από υψηλές συχνότητες και προσπαθεί ο φίλος να του κόψει ισχύ. Η γνώμη μου είναι η αντικατάσταση του συγκεκριμένου μεγαφώνου μιας και δεν έχει καμία δουλειά ένα μεγάφωνο Full Range σε ένα τρίδρομο ηχείο.



Δημήτρη αυτό " _Ο λόγος είναι ότι στα tweeter πάντα παρεμβάλετε πυκνωτής οπότε το tweeter δεν παίρνει καθόλου μέρος στην συνολική ωμική τιμή του ηχείου._ " , ισχύει μόνο στο DC.
Δεν είναι σωστό όμως στην συγκεκριμένη, επειδή μιλάμε για σύνθετη αντίσταση, σε σήμα AC με εύρος  συχνοτήτων  (θεωρητικά) 20Hz-20Khz. 
Οπότε ο όποιος πυκνωτής ,πηνίο κ.ο.κ. παίζει σίγουρα ρόλο  στην καμπύλη της σύνθετης αντίστασης του ηχείου, σε σχέση με την συχνότητα.

Ότι το tweeter πρέπει να απομονωθεί, συμφωνώ (και το έχω προτείνει σε προηγούμενο ποστ), όχι όμως για να μειωθεί η ονομαστική αντίσταση του μεγαφώνου full renge, αλλά επειδή προφανώς έχει πλέον χαθεί η τονική ισορροπία του ηχείου, δηλαδή η συνολική ένταση - απόδοση των μεσαίων -υψηλών συχνοτήτων είναι πλέον αρκετά μεγαλύτερη από το φυσιολογικό (ξεφωνίζει όπως γράφεις και εσύ). 
Σε αυτό συμβάλει και το γεγονός ότι η άλλαξε η συμπεριφορά του φίλτρου (band -pass) για τις μεσαίες συχνότητες, όπως έχω ξανά γράψει.
Οι συχνότητες που περνάνε πλέον (δηλαδή με ονομαστική αντίσταση 4Ω, του μεγαφώνου full range που τοποθετήθηκε για τις μεσαίες συχνότητες ) από το φίλτρο μεσαίων συχνοτήτων προς το μεγάφωνο (full range) είναι διαφορετικές (λογικά έχει μεγαλώσει το εύρος διέλευσης στην καμπύλη του φίλτρου), οπότε κάποιες συχνότητες που φυσιολογικά πρέπει να βγαίνουν από το woofer και το tweeter , θα βγαίνουν ταυτόχρονα και από το μεγάφωνο full range, με αποτέλεσμα την μερική αύξηση της έντασης-απόδοσης αυτών το συχνοτήτων, στην συνολική ηχητική απόδοση του ηχείου.
Φιλικά.

----------


## radiofonias

Σήφη συμφωνω απόλυτα, Δημήτρη ξερω απο την παρουσία σου  στο σαιτ οτι το γνωρίζεις οτι ποτέ ενα ηχείο δεν παίζει DC εκτός οταν βγαζει καπνούς
Δημητρη δεν το ανελυσα καλα πρωι πρωι το ειπα άλλωστε φταίνε και τα Tramal που με ποτιζουν τελος πάντων το θεμα ειναι οτι ολοι ασχοληθήκαμε αλλα δεν ειδαμε καμια φωτο καποιο μοντέλο να καταλάβουμε τι θελει ο ποιητής γιατι η αρχική του ερώτηση ηταν τι αντισταση να βάλει ωστε να μειώσει ουσιαστικά την ευαισθησία ενος διπλού μεγαφώνου αγνωστων στοιχείων σε άγνωστο φάσμα συχνοτητων ώστε να συμβαδίζει με το άλλο κανάλι αρα το πρωτο που χρειάζεται ειναι DSP μετρητικό με μικρόφωνο  οσον για την απλότητα της ερωτησης με την αντίσταση δηλαδή τι θα γίνει θα στέλνει ο ενισχυτής ισχύ και εσυ θα την κάνεις θερμότητα με μια συστοιχία 6-7 αντιστάσεων και που θα πάει η συνθετη ωμικη αντισταση τελικά του ηχείου.
Μαστορα που ρωτάς καλό ειναι οταν 4-5 συμφουρίτες σου κανουν την ιδια απλή ερώτηση να δώσεις μια απάντηση!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Πάντως με δικτύωμα L-pad ΔΕΝ αλλάζει η (ωμική...) αντίσταση που βλέπει το crossover, ενώ με T-pad δεν αλλάζει ούτε η αντίσταση που βλέπει το μεγάφωνο (φυσικά αυτό δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον εδώ)

----------


## AKHS

Με L-pad αλλάζει η ευαισθησία και όχι η αντίσταση. Η ευαισθησία παίζει τον κύριο λόγο για το πόσο δυνατά θα παίξεις ένα ηχείο, αλλά αν δεν μας πει τι είναι αυτά τα ηχεία φωτογραφίες  κτλ δεν έχει νόημα να συζητάμε

----------


## radiofonias

Nαι με το L-pad καθορίζεις το ποσο δυνατά θα παίξει το μεγάφωνο.

----------

